
Settlement Rejected In ‘Shocking’ RIAA File Sharing Verdict - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/01/settlement-rejected-in-shocking-riaa-file-sharing-verdict/
======
coderdude
It's ridiculous that the judge ACTUALLY said the $2MM fine was too much, and
that it should be something reasonable, like $54,000 (to match the actual
damages). What damages?

Retard judge needs to be out one job, among the other glaringly retarded
aspects of this story.

